# What is the difference between V-는걸 vs V-는것을?



## magni

Hi everyone,

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I'm currently trying to write _I like cooking Mexican food_ in Korean, and have found two different ways to change 요리하다 into a noun, either 요리하는걸 or 요리하는것을. Are they both correct, or is one better that the other?

The final sentence I currently have is

저는 멕시코 음식 요리하??? 좋아해요.

Also, slightly related: I just started Korean after two years of Japanese, so I have (almost) no idea where spaces go (since they're more or less optional in Japanese from what I was taught). Is my spacing correct?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Rance

Welcome to the forum. ^^

걸 is a colloquial style of 것을.
So they are interchangeable.
About spacing, you need space after 는.

저는 멕시코 음식 요리하는 것을 좋아해요. (O)
저는 멕시코 음식 요리하는 걸 좋아해요. (O)

Other colloquial forms of 것

것은 = 건           
그런 건 빨리 말해야지

것이 = 게           
먹을 게 없네

것 = 거              
그럴 거야


----------



## magni

감사합니다! That was very helpful


----------



## Coogah88

Little late, lol, but I would like to add, as Rance mentioned: naturally, because 걸 and the other colloquial forms, they are widely used in speech. As I understand, 것을 and the non-contracted forms are used more in writing. 

Just thought I'd throw that in there since my Korean friends kept correcting me to say 거/게 whenever I'd say 것이 and I had no idea how to differentiate between different usage.


----------

